
The Military Just Created an AI That Learned How to Program Software - jason_slack
https://futurism.com/military-created-ai-learned-to-program/
======
AnimalMuppet
Not really. It learned to spew some plausibly-useful skeleton code out from a
neural net. That may give you some idea of how to frame your app. It also may
fail to compile. (It's trained on a corpus of Android apps. That's fine, but I
don't have 100% confidence in a neural net's ability to produce 100% valid
Java, even if it was trained on 100% valid Java.)

